# Good online source for fabrics, esp. vintage?



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good online source for interesting/attractive/classy/unique fabric? I'd especially be interested in vintage fabric or vintage print reproductions.

I'm trying to find some good fabric for a baby's room (primarily in light periwinkle blue, for bedding, curtains, accents...), and I went to my local Joann Fabrics the other day and found some ok stuff, but nothing that really excited me.

I could do florals

















vintage characters, esp. with animals:

















or just paisleys/geometrics:

















I see lots of online products with these looks (obviously!), but what I want to know is where they get their materials!!

Any ideas?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

hummm great question, I'd like to know too... where is Angie, Karen and Sewing Nana... they know where the goods are....lol


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

In attempting to answer my own question, reprodepot.com is the best thing I've found so far, although of course some of their fabrics are SPENDY!! But they have a lot of neat stuff. I'd love to hear of other peoples' favorite sources--I've never bought fabric online before.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.baumtextile.com/main.shtml

Check out this site. I've ordered from them before for a project with tngirl a couple of years ago. You'll love a lot of their fabrics.

I think minimum order is 12 or 15 yards.

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ebay!


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Angie--thanks! You're right--I'm perusing their site now, and I DO love a lot of their stuff! 

Ravenlost--I know, you're right too--I was just hoping to avoid ebay because it becomes a sort of obsession for me--deciding whether to bid, and how much, and then checking the site constantly to see if you've been outbid, and feeling all disappointed if you don't win--I guess I just become too invested in the process. I've gotten lots of good stuff there though--my spinning wheel, fiber, vintage dress patterns, etc. I may just try it again....


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's the fun of Ebay (and yes, I am addicted).


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I just came across this tonight - some pretty good deals here, looks to me.

http://aaaquilterssupply.bizland.com/store/index.html


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks, Dandish--I'll check that out!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm starting (another) baby quilt, and was getting ideas from:

http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/

They have a lot of fabric (maybe too much!) and the vintage style children's fabrics were quite cool.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Peacebaker--ooh, fun. Thanks! They had one on the very first page that was quite striking:









The rug we've chosen for the room is blue with some gold in it, and the rocking chair we found is a blue and cream paisley with some dark gold in it, so that might be a neat complement. 

I'm going to have fun looking through this one.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG, I love Amy Butler fabrics!!! http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/ 

I followed the links from peacebaker's site, and voila! I still haven't decided which one to use, but I think I'm going to go with one of those--there are lots that will tie in my periwinkle blue walls with the rug we ordered, which turned out much greener blue than in the internet pictures. 

These also seem to be a neat sites for fabrics and ideas:
http://www.flappergirlfabrics.com/
and 
http://www.sewmamasew.com/ccp0-splash/KHXCseo.html
and 
http://warmbiscuit.com/fabricsall1.html especially for kids' stuff

So many good options now... the only question is how to choose?


----------

